# Turkey in town



## mtnman (Feb 13, 2008)

The other day I was up my buddies house and when we come outside and there they were so he took a couple pictures of them. The next day he said that they were there again and there was one the with a beard about 8-9 in long. We dont get many turkey that come into town but i guess they were there for some reason. Right behind his house is the Allegheny National Forest and its great hunting.


----------



## Jim (Feb 14, 2008)

Season is almost here! 8)


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 14, 2008)

Here in PA:

Spring Gobbler Season: April 26 - May 26, 2008

Statewide. Only turkeys with visible beards are legal. Hunting by
calling only—no stalking—one-half hour before sunrise until noon.
Hunters must be out of the woods by 1 p.m.


----------



## mtnman (Feb 14, 2008)

when i use to hunt i never got a turkey during spring gobbler but my wife on the other hand got a huge one a couple years ago with her Ford Escort!


----------



## Jim (Feb 14, 2008)

mtnman said:


> when i use to hunt i never got a turkey during spring gobbler but my wife on the other hand got a huge one a couple years ago with her Ford Escort!



I have not gotten one either....came close one time, But as I was calling him in, some loser in a dirtbike comes flying by. You have no idea how angry I was. For sure I though that this was the defining moment in my Turkey Hunting Career.


Gods honest truth!


----------



## mtnman (Feb 14, 2008)

They have Forest Rangers that patrol our woods on 4-wheelers and dirt bikes because you arent aloud to ride a bike in most of the woods around here for some odd reason and boy can those guys ride. You wouldnt have a chance to out run them. They wear full racing gear andlikes i said they can ride! I think its because they are conserned about a spark or something starting a forest fire but who knows around here. The Fish and Game comission are weird around here. But it does help in hunting season because of no bikes in the woods.


----------



## bcritch (Feb 14, 2008)

Mtnman, Hopefully those Birds like the area and stay around. I think their neat birds. I spend many hours watching them while I'm deer hunting in the fall.

Jim, Hopefully you get another chance this year.

I turkey hunt on the same property that I deer hunt. We started to see turkeys about 10 years ago. We had one hen for two years and then we had about 4-6 birds after that. Today we have a flock of about 30 Birds on the property. I did get a Tom 2 years ago. last year I didn't hunt because you can only buy one week permits. I had Pneumonia that week and didn't hunt. I'm also one of those losers on a dirt bike :lol: But I do have respect for my fellow hunters and only ride in the State Forest (where it is legal in Jersey) on Sundays. There is no hunting on Sundays in NJ.


----------



## Jim (Feb 14, 2008)

bcritch said:


> Mtnman, Hopefully those Birds like the area and stay around. I think their neat birds. I spend many hours watching them while I'm deer hunting in the fall.
> 
> Jim, Hopefully you get another chance this year.
> 
> I turkey hunt on the same property that I deer hunt. We started to see turkeys about 10 years ago. We had one hen for two years and then we had about 4-6 birds after that. Today we have a flock of about 30 Birds on the property. I did get a Tom 2 years ago. last year I didn't hunt because you can only buy one week permits. I had Pneumonia that week and didn't hunt. I'm also one of those losers on a dirt bike :lol: But I do have respect for my fellow hunters and only ride in the State Forest (where it is legal in Jersey) on Sundays. There is no hunting on Sundays in NJ.




Not calling all dirt bike riders losers, just this guy who decided to legally drive his bike in the state forest I was hunting on that particular day. :lol: 


I want a dirtbike for me and my son.


----------



## bcritch (Feb 14, 2008)

Jim said:


> bcritch said:
> 
> 
> > Mtnman, Hopefully those Birds like the area and stay around. I think their neat birds. I spend many hours watching them while I'm deer hunting in the fall.
> ...




No offense taken at all. They used to drive me nuts when I was Duck Hunting. They would schedule their races on Saturdays during Duck season. Nothing like a Dirt Bike flying by you when your sitting in a blind along the bank. :lol:

Are you going to get out Turkey Hunting this year?


----------



## Jim (Feb 14, 2008)

bcritch said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > bcritch said:
> ...



Yes, 2 days for sure and maybe a couple of mornings. You?


----------



## bcritch (Feb 14, 2008)

I applied for a permit for the week of April 14th-18th. I will get out all 5 mornings before work.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Feb 14, 2008)

I wish I had that problem (turkeys in my yard). The other day when we went to our private pond, there were at least 12 turkeys in the dirt road on our property. I saw some with red heads and a few were hens for sure, but I don't know about the rest. The season starts March 15th. I came close to killin one a few times last season but never did. One time, the gobbler came in on a string but saw the Pretty Boy decoy and took off running so we figured he wasn't the dominant bird anyway. Another time, one snuck up on us when we were working another bird and got wouldn't come past a pile of cut timber. The guy that was calling for me came back the next day and killed that bird. It weighted 24 point something pounds, 13 inch beard, and 2 inch spurs. :shock: 

I only hunt private land so no one should be riding up on me. Down south, stalking is the main part of turkey hunting. I guess we're just bad callers. I'm getting pumped up just talking about it, I like turkey hunting more than deer hunting.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Feb 14, 2008)

Also, the season starts March 15th in part of the state, April 1st in another part and ends May 1st and the limit is 5 gobblers


----------

